# Justice for Buddy. Dog dragged TO DEATH.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.ohmidog.com/2010/01/04/justice-for-buddy/


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

3 years?? That's it?? That's all he's facing even with 7 prior convictions?? People like this should not be allowed to walk the earth! Period!!


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Pretty harsh comment. The thing is (good thing) it's not your call.

Just wondering: What kind of time do you think would be appropriate for killing a rabbit. Would you let me walk the Earth if I did that?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanPretty harsh comment. The thing is (good thing) it's not your call.
> 
> Just wondering: What kind of time do you think would be appropriate for killing a rabbit. Would you let me walk the Earth if I did that?


Wow, are you saying that the two are comparable?? Let's see, since I'm a lover of ALL animals, did you torture the rabbit first?? Did you steal it from a family that loved it and then decided you would kill it for fun? Did you hang it up by its ears and use it as a pinatta? Have you been convicted of seven other crimes and already deemed yourself not fit to live in society?? Then I would say yes. A person that can do these types things and say, "But wait, I have to go to work on Monday??" have serious mental issues and are a danger to all those around them.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Another point to ponder: Sometimes animal cruelty cases involving torture can escalate into human torture/murder. 

Regardless of that, there is something wrong with a person who can do this to any creature. 

If only the maximum penalty would do something to change this behavior...other than keep them from doing it again for 3 years


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_Dan
> Just wondering: What kind of time do you think would be appropriate for killing a rabbit. Would you let me walk the Earth if I did that?


It depends on how you kill it, in my opinion. I've seen people skin rabbits alive. THOSE people deserve the lowliest of deaths. It's pointless and HARDER to skin a living rabbit than a dead one. But the person got pleasure form torturing the animal, who was helpless to resist. If someone did to a rabbit, heck, a snake or a rat, as they did to the dog there simply to entertain themselves, they deserve whatever punishment is dished out.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Tihannah
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: L_DanPretty harsh comment. The thing is (good thing) it's not your call.
> ...


Well-said Tihannah - I completely agree with you! Poor Buddy!


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Tihannah3 years?? That's it?? That's all he's facing even with 7 prior convictions?? People like this should not be allowed to walk the earth! Period!!


All I'm saying is that your comment is a little 'out-of-proportion'.
The justice system is what it is...agree or not. You didn't hear the testimonies and you are not the judge.

For instance, I absolutely hate that a guy can rape and torture a lady and get only 3 years. There are many offenses that are terrible and tragic. But to declare someone should not be allowed to walk the Earth for torturing and killing a dog is (in my opinion) extreme.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_Dan
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tihannah3 years?? That's it?? That's all he's facing even with 7 prior convictions?? People like this should not be allowed to walk the earth! Period!!
> ...


And I respect your opinion, and we can agree to disagree. Thats the point of these type forums. And no I didn't hear any testimony, but I didn't just read the article posted either. I read 3 other articles as well all related to the case that presented the facts I mentioned above, that he's had 7 prior convictions, that the dog was stolen from its family and given to him, that he told his sister he was going to kill the dog, before taking it out into the woods, tying it to the back of his truck and dragging it up a 1000 foot climb. And when the D.A. explained the charges to him, he said, "But I have to be to work on Monday." So in my opinion, this is clearly not someone who is right in the head and does not connect his criminal actions to any kind of feelings, and definitely not someone, if not in prison, I would want living next door to me, my kids, or pets. Did you know Ted Bundy tortured and mutilated animals before he became a serial killer? Killing a poor defenseless animal in such a disgusting way may not seem like such a bad crime to you, but these type crimes are often indicators to bigger and worse acts. Just my opinion...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: L_Dan
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tihannah3 years?? That's it?? That's all he's facing even with 7 prior convictions?? People like this should not be allowed to walk the earth! Period!!
> ...


Considering that some people who have a history of torturing animals do go on to rape, torture AND KILL humans (both male and female) then, maybe, yes they should not be able to walk the earth after they continue to exhibit such behaviour. Kill them? No, I'm not saying that, but careful incarceration for life to protect society is not (IMO) always an extreme reaction to depraved behaviour. Such people are sociopaths and do not know or care when their behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Humanely killing this piece of filth is too easy, I would tie his gonads to the rear of my bumper and drag him up a hill, if he was still alive, I would throw my truck in reverse and drive back down the hill, THAT would be justice for Buddy and society.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEHumanely killing this piece of filth is too easy, I would tie his gonads to the rear of my bumper and drag him up a hill, if he was still alive, I would throw my truck in reverse and drive back down the hill, THAT would be justice for Buddy and society.


And this makes you a _better_ person? Wishing this on someone is not different than what that guy did to the dog. 
This is like the lynching mentality of time past. I hardly ever read the Current Dog Affairs threads because as horrible as the stories are, the bile and hatred spewed all over by the board members can be even more disturbing.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

UGH.
He killed the dog like that to get rid of it, because it killed a cat.
http://www.ohmidog.com/2010/01/06/buddys-dragging-followed-attack-on-cat/


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Since this HAS gotten off topic.. I will say that if someone brutally killed my dogs or family, they'd be facing my wrath if I got to them before the law. Its human nature to want revenge.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LARHAGEHumanely killing this piece of filth is too easy, I would tie his gonads to the rear of my bumper and drag him up a hill, if he was still alive, I would throw my truck in reverse and drive back down the hill, THAT would be justice for Buddy and society.
> ...





This kind of vile filth is the same vile filth we see over and over again getting away with the same crap, like the a-hole that raped a baby, yeah, if society bands together and deems these filthy people not worthy of life than just maybe this needless cruel crap will stop, if that makes me a bad person so be it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

But stopping evil, and perpetuating evil in the name of goodness are two different things.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LARHAGEHumanely killing this piece of filth is too easy, I would tie his gonads to the rear of my bumper and drag him up a hill, if he was still alive, I would throw my truck in reverse and drive back down the hill, THAT would be justice for Buddy and society.
> ...


Ditto what Castlemaid/Lucia posted above.



> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEif society bands together and deems these filthy people not worthy of life than just maybe this needless cruel crap will stop, if that makes me a bad person so be it.


What makes you think this would stop it? Where have you seen violent vigilante 'justice' positively affect or change the hearts, minds & <u>*behaviors*</u> of brutally cruel, sadistic criminals? 



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidBut stopping evil, and perpetuating evil in the name of goodness are two different things.


Double*Ditto what Castlemaid/Lucia posted above. IF we don't strive to be better than those who torture & kill then what's the point?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

larhage, you must be careful lest you become what you abhore.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't worry about me, I'm not filth that gets off on torturing helpless animals, and I'm not going to apologize for hating and despising filth that does. I've spent the better part of 30 years devoted to animals, my thoughts and feelings are mine, and I'm entitled to them.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEHumanely killing this piece of filth is too easy, I would tie his gonads to the rear of my bumper and drag him up a hill, if he was still alive, I would throw my truck in reverse and drive back down the hill, THAT would be justice for Buddy and society.


Oh, I get it...you are just blowing smoke because I'm sure you would not do this. And I bet (if you think about it) you also don't think it would be "justice". So you're just kidding or it's simply a lie.

Or...Have you ever tried tying someones gonads? Did they just let you do that?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Come on! Don't turn this into a personal debate. I think you guys forgot this thread is about the torturous death of a pup, not for us the squabble among ourselves about our differing opinions.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, and that's the point of my sarcasm.

Some people here post "what they would do" (in reality what they fantasize), but the fact is that this has already happened and the judge has spoken.

Agree or not with whether "justice" has been served, but, MAN!, how cruel do you people want the world to think that YOU are?


----------

